# Bremse am 12" Hotrock bremst nicht



## Giant XTC (13. April 2010)

Servus Zusammen,

die Bremse am 12" Hotrock meiner Kleinen funktioniert nicht. Selbst wenn ich da versuche zu bremsen bekomme ich das Rad nicht blockiert.

Das ich die Bremse nicht mit meiner Scheibe vergleichen kann ist klar aber ein bisschen muss da doch gehen, oder?

Die Beläge liegen auch richtig auf und eigentlich sollte es passen. Sollte ich die mal ein bisschen anschleifen?


----------



## Pan Tau (13. April 2010)

...beziehst Du Dich auf dieses Bike: http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45771&eid=4360&menuItemId=9413?

Falls ja, wo ist denn da die Bremse und wie funktioniert die 



Giant XTC schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> die Bremse am 12" Hotrock meiner Kleinen funktioniert nicht. Selbst wenn ich da versuche zu bremsen bekomme ich das Rad nicht blockiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (13. April 2010)

Tja, auf der Specialized Homepage hat das Bike tatsächlich keine Bremse!

Also meine Kleine hat genau das Bike mit einer Tektro Felgenbremse. Keine V - Brake.

Das haben wir so im Specialized Concept Store gekauft. Wenn ich es schaffe fahre ich da morgen mal vorbei und frage mal nach was denn da los ist.

Man, man. Jetzt kann ich Scheibenbremsen einbauen, ausbauen, entlüften, einstellen usw. aber hiermit komme ich nicht klar


----------



## Giant XTC (14. April 2010)

Vielleicht ist die Felge ja auch gar nicht für eine Felgenbremse ausgelegt...


----------



## chris5000 (14. April 2010)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Felge ja auch gar nicht für eine Felgenbremse ausgelegt...



Möglicherweise. Denn mich beschleicht an kleinen Kinderrädern mit Rücktritt regelmäßig das Gefühl, dass die zusätzliche Handbremse eher als reine Dekoration gemeint ist (Stichwort Griffweite)


----------



## oldman (14. April 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise. *Denn mich beschleicht an kleinen Kinderrädern mit Rücktritt regelmäßig das Gefühl, dass die zusätzliche Handbremse eher als reine Dekoration gemeint ist* (Stichwort Griffweite)



das unterschreibe ich verbindlich


----------



## Pan Tau (17. April 2010)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Das haben wir so im Specialized Concept Store gekauft. Wenn ich es schaffe fahre ich da morgen mal vorbei und frage mal nach was denn da los ist.



...und, was sprach man im SCS?


----------



## Giant XTC (17. April 2010)

Noch nichts. Habe es vorgezogen selber Biken zu gehen 

Ich halte Euch aber auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Stopelhopser (17. April 2010)

An einem 16" Giant Animator (was'n Name) hat die Vorderradbremse auf der hochglanzverchromten Stahlfelge mit den Original-Belägen auch nichts ausrichten können.


----------



## specialist (18. April 2010)

Gib das Rädchen im SCS einfach wieder zurück und kauf Deiner Tochter ein Puky.
Ich denke die Kompetenzen sind bei Specialized etwas anders verteilt. Stylisch kannst Du später immer noch, sicher und vertraut werden, hat Vorrang.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## lordpoldy (18. April 2010)

Hi,
ich melde mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Unsere kurze hat das 16" Hotrock und ein ähnliches Problem... Am Punky sowie an dem Specialized sind U-Brakes oder wie die heißen, die früher an Stadträdern dran waren. 
Beim Puky ist der Bremshebel sogar aus Plastik. 
Die Bremsen sind beide nicht der Knaller, aber man sagte mir da die Kinder noch lernen ist es besser, da sie ihre Kraft noch nicht einschätzen können, wenn die Bremskraft nicht so hoch ist.
Stichwort übern Lenker unfallgefahr oder wenn es glatt ist das das Rad wegrutscht.
Die Aluräder sind definitiv für Felgenbremsen ausgelegt, wenn dir die Power nicht reicht, vielleicht mit Bitumen oder sowas nachhelfen... kenne ich früher noch vom BMX fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (20. April 2010)

specialist schrieb:


> Gib das Rädchen im SCS einfach wieder zurück und kauf Deiner Tochter ein Puky.
> *Ich denke die Kompetenzen sind bei Specialized etwas anders verteilt. *Stylisch kannst Du später immer noch, sicher und vertraut werden, hat Vorrang.
> Grüsse specialist



sorry, das ist jetzt schwachfug, die gesamte hotrock serie ist seit jahren mit das leichteste, haltbarste was es für kiddies gibt. 
habe den direkten vergleich zu puky seit 2001, als ich das erste puky gekauft habe. der schrott gammelt (kaum gefahren) immer noch hier rum.
kannste gerne gegen porto fuer umme haben. wird aber teures porto, der haufen ist schwer


----------



## Giant XTC (20. April 2010)

Das sehe ich auch so.

- Erstens hat mich die Qualität überzeugt.

- Wirklich teurer ist es auch nicht.

- Leichter ist es auch noch. (aber immer noch zu schwer...).

Der ausschlaggebende Punkt ist aber das meine Tochter eben das Hotrock haben wollte (weil es rosa und mit Schmetterlingen ist). Hätte ich jetzt das Puky gekauft würde sie jetzt mit größter warscheinlichkeit nicht soviel fahren!


----------



## Patrick-HD (20. April 2010)

Ich weis ist ein unnötiger Kommentar, aber ich muss ein Beitrag im Forum schreiben, dass ich PN in der Rubrik Bikemarkt schreiben kann...Ich bitte um Verzeihung.


----------



## Giant XTC (20. April 2010)

Bitte was? Dann schreib doch was in KTWR!


----------



## specialist (21. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> sorry, das ist jetzt schwachfug, die gesamte hotrock serie ist seit jahren mit das leichteste, haltbarste was es für kiddies gibt.
> habe den direkten vergleich zu puky seit 2001, als ich das erste puky gekauft habe. der schrott gammelt (kaum gefahren) immer noch hier rum.
> kannste gerne gegen porto fuer umme haben. wird aber teures porto, der haufen ist schwer


Leicht , haltbar...stimmt sicher alles, und das Giant das Rädchen gekauft hat, dass seiner Tochter am besten gefällt ist auch vollkommen okay. Was ich sagen will ist, ich wiederhole mich gern nochmal, dass der "Lerneffekt" auf einem Puky Rädchen sicher besser ist, von so Sachen wie Geometrie und tiefer Einstieg mal abgesehen.  Bei Puky wird auf 12" verzichtet, geht erst glaube ich bei 16" Zoll los, dann aber gleich mit Bremse fürs Vorderrad und Rücktritt. Es wird deswegen verzichtet, weil in dem Alter die Kinder am besten mit Laufräder fahren, zur Übung des Gleichgewichts. 
Bei Speci gibt es bis 20" gar keine Felgenbremsen am Rad. Das Kind setzt sich also im 20" Alter dann aufs Rad und und wenn es vorher Specialized gefahren ist, weiss es nicht für was der Hebel ist.

Die pädagogische Seite sollte natürlich den Spass bei der Auswahl eines Spielzeugrades nicht überwiegen, ganz aus den Augen sollte man es aber nicht lassen...und ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich auch nicht was an meinem Post Schwachfug war.

Schönen Tag auch an alle Kinder
specialist


----------



## lordpoldy (21. April 2010)

Das die Räder leichter sind als Puky, liegt bestimmt daran das keine bleche dran sind und kein Rohrrahmen als gepäckträger montiert ist.
Und nochmal zur verbesserung, es gibt sehr häufig Puky 12" und bei Specialized ist in Deutschland immer eine Lenkerbremse+Rücktrittbremse verbaut, außer an dem Laufrad. Auf den Bildern im netz ist sie nur nicht zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer_KB1 (21. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> das unterschreibe ich verbindlich



Also wir(Eltern und Tochter) sind mit der Tektro Hebeln am Cnoc unserer Tochter sehr zufrieden. Sie hat keine Probleme damit zu bremsen. Das Hinterrag blockiert damit sogar eher zu leicht.





Generell sind wir mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden, da es leicht ist und unsere Tochter damit sehr viel Spass hat.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## Pan Tau (21. April 2010)

Also unsere Tochter ist vom Laufrad auf ein 16" Puky Z6 umgestiegen und hat gleichzeitig noch ein 16" Felt BMX bekommen - dadurch musste sie sich zwar stÃ¤ndig umstellen, aber sie hat dadurch auch an Sicherheit gewonnen. Im Alter von 7 Jahren fÃ¤hrt sie jetzt wieder ein 20" Puky Skyride mit SRAM i-Motion 3-Gang-RÃ¼cktrittbremsnabe und parallel ein 20" Marin Hidden Canyon MTB.

Generell bin ich jedoch auch der Meinung, dass 90% der KinderfahrrÃ¤der einfach zu schwer sind. Die Schuld jedoch nur bei den Herstellern zu suchen, ist allerdings etwas einfach - oder wer ist wirklich in der Lage und/oder bereit â¬ 1.000 fÃ¼r ein wirklich leichtes Kinderbike auszugeben?

[Anmerkung: Mir ist gerade erst aufgefallen, dass Puky das 16" Z6 als "Spielfahrrad" fÃ¼hrt...]


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2010)

So war unsere Reihenfolge:
Schaukel-Harley. (heiß geliebt)
Roll-Harley. (nö)
Bobby-Car. (naja)
BMW GS-Dreirad (naja)
Puky-Roller (naja)
Kawasaki-Laufrad (heiß geliebt)
Puky-Rad 12er (naja, für 4 Wochen)
Specialized Hotrock 16er (heiß geliebt, weil sehr handlich und sehr leicht. Aber sehr starke Bremsen, besser mit Puky anfangen.)

..hach, was geht es den Kids heute gut !


----------



## Pan Tau (27. April 2010)

...das sieht nach hochpreisigen Anschaffungen für die Zukunft aus - vielleicht kannst Du beim Dealer Deines Vertrauens eine Art Bike-Abo aushandeln... 






Dddakk schrieb:


> So war unsere Reihenfolge:
> Schaukel-Harley. (heiß geliebt)
> Roll-Harley. (nö)
> Bobby-Car. (naja)
> ...


----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2010)

..war alles Second Hand .   

Aber stimmt, mit den Kinder-Fahrzugen kann man arm werden. Aber es gibt ja dann wieder Ebay.


----------

